# Eyebrows



## lcfatima

How do you say eyebrows in your language?

Do people who speak your language regularly use an English lexical adoption for the word?


----------



## Agró

lcfatima said:


> How do you say eyebrows in your language?
> 
> Do people who speak your language regularly use an English lexical adoption for the word?


*Spanish*: ceja/cejas
*Catalan*: cella/celles
*Basque*: bekain/bekainak


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: sobrancelha.


----------



## DearPrudence

*French*: sourcils (masculine)


----------



## Saluton

Russian: *брови* (br*o*vi)


----------



## Tamar

In Hebrew: גבות  [gabot] (That's the plural, singular is גבה [gaba]).


----------



## irene.acler

In *Italian*: 
sopracciglio (singular, masculine)
sopracciglia (plural, femenine)


----------



## arsham

In *Persian*:

abroo, pl. abrovaan or abroohaa


----------



## Hakro

Just wondering: 
Why don't you look at the Multilingual glossaries, "Parts of the human head", and add the eyebrows and maybe also other words there. It would be much more useful than this thread.


----------



## dn88

*Polish: *
_brew_ (singular)
_brwi_ (plural)


----------



## Frank06

Hi,
In *Dutch*: wenkbrauw(en).
The second part brauw is related to English brow.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> In Portuguese: sobrancelha.


And _sobrancelhas_ in the plural.


----------



## Zsanna

Hakro said:


> Just wondering:
> Why don't you look at the Multilingual glossaries, "Parts of the human head", and add the eyebrows and maybe also other words there. It would be much more useful than this thread.


 
My guess is that because more was asked originally than just an equivalent. 
Funny though, everybody seemed to ignore the second question (in n°1). Is it only me who does not understand it?


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

eyebrow: حاجب (_Haajib_)
eyebrows: حواجب (_Hawaajib_)


----------



## sokol

German:

Augenbrauen - eyebrows
Augenbraue - eyebrow (singular; rarely used)


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

arsham said:


> In *Persian (Farsi)*:
> 
> abroo, pl. abrovaan or abroohaa


I am guessing it is written as:
Eyebrow: ابرو (abro)
Eyebrows: ابروان (abrovān) or ابروها (abrohā).

Just curious, what is the etymology for "abro"? I am hoping it sounds similar to "eyebrow" by pure coincidence.


----------



## arsham

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> I am guessing it is written as:
> Eyebrow: ابرو (abro)
> Eyebrows: ابروان (abrovān) or ابروها (abrohā).
> 
> Just curious, what is the etymology for "abro"? I am hoping it sounds similar to "eyebrow" by pure coincidence.


 
The spelling is correct, and the similarity is not exactly pure coincidence. There's a thread on this :

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1217168


----------



## sweetpotato

In Filipino/Tagalog: Kilay


----------



## Nizo

*Esperanto:*
_brovo_ (sing.) / _brovoj_ (pl.)


----------



## anto33

In Romanian:
Sprânceană (feminine,singular)
Sprâncene (feminine,plural)


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
obočí

In Lithuanian:
antakiai

In Japanese:
眉毛[mayuge]

 
In Chinese: 
眉毛[ ? (please help with pronuntiation) ]


----------



## Alxmrphi

*Icelandic*:
Augabrún / Augabrýr


----------



## Faylasoof

In Urdu-Hindi it is:

 <bhau.n> بھوں (sing.),  بھویں  (plural)

  Additionally, in Urdu poetry we use <abroo> ابرو for eyebrow - originally from Farsi. 

...and n Urdu prose and speech, <aabroo>آبرو  means <honour, prestige, character>!


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Το φρύδι (sing, neut), τα φρύδια (plural, neut)
To fr*i*ði, ta fr*i*ðia.
From the Byzantine/medieval 'τὸ ὀφρύδιον' (to ophr*i*ðion), diminutive of the Classical Greek 'ἡ ὀφρῦς' (fem, ē οpʰr*y*s)


----------



## Epilio

In Asturian:

Eyebrow: sobreceya.
Eyebrows: sobreceyes.


----------

